# White Slime



## ianmartyn (Nov 1, 2007)

I recently bought some Manzanita driftwood and have been floating it, waiting for it to sink.

I just recently noticed a white slime developing on some pieces. It is easily removed in sheets. It doens`t resemble any algae I`ve ever come across. 

Does anyone have any idea what this could be?


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

ianmartyn said:


> I recently bought some Manzanita driftwood and have been floating it, waiting for it to sink.
> 
> I just recently noticed a white slime developing on some pieces. It is easily removed in sheets. It doens`t resemble any algae I`ve ever come across.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea what this could be?


That's pretty normal on newly submerged wood. It's probably a mix of bacteria and fungi and is completely harmless. It will go away by itself in days to weeks. Plecos devour it with great enthusiasm.


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

funny ive had the white fungus on a piece of my wood for months...tank still seems to be in order tho. just looks unsightly..ive heard of ppl boiling their wood and it goes away....unfortunately i have java fern on mine so that option is not for me but...


----------



## Big Jim (Jan 7, 2010)

I had the same thing on mine and my shrimps helped peel it off. Vacuumed up during water changes.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*slime*

had the same stuff on my wood too , looked gross but i think with in a week it was cleared up .


----------



## ianmartyn (Nov 1, 2007)

*Thanks for the replies*

I did some further research and it sounds like its a fungus. However, it is harmless and should go away in a few weeks.

However, I don't have any algae eaters or shrimp to fight it in the meantime.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

It's common. It's just a fungus that grows when the wood is submerged. It will disappear in a few days/weeks.


I freaked when I saw it once! I even boiled the wood again, lol!


----------

